# Can I batter and fry pre boiled shrimp?



## brew69er (Dec 22, 2003)

See subject line.  Thanks.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Dec 23, 2003)

Actually, you CAN...but I wouldn't. Shrimp is so easily made tough and rubbery by overcooking and odds are, if you bought the already boiled (or steamed) shrimp that it is at least SLIGHTLY overcooked already! So any further cooking will just dry and toughen the shrimp.


----------

